# How to deal with this hair!



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone;

I've been posting around in this forum, first in the intro thread, then training, and now I'm posting here to ask some questions concerning my new puppy. I have always had smooth-haired dogs before...well, I did have one longhaired dog, but she was an outside dog and her hair was not like this at all. So I am learning how to deal with this hirsute hound! Here's a picture:



Because he had a horrible flea infestation when we found him abandoned, and because he is going to have to be always pleasant to be around and will be primarily an inside dog, I am making it a habit to bathe him once a week.

And here are some questions:

1. The hair on his spine is different from the hair on his sides. Will this change as he grows? He's approximately 5.5 months old.

2. The groomer at PetSmart sold us a comb for his hair, which was a life saver because we were picking burrs out of his hair by hand before that. We live in a suburban area where he will always be prone to picking up burrs in all that hair. Combing is much better than picking! Any further suggestions for making this an easier job? We are discovering that it pretty much has to happen daily.

3. We live in Central Texas. All that hair is going to make him miserable in the summer. We want him to be comfortable, but keep the cute look. How should we clip him? I would like to learn to do it myself, but will likely end up taking him to a groomer the first time. Maybe I can learn by watching.

4. Is there any way a normal human hair clipper will work? I already have one of those...

Any other thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.

shallbe


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Human hair clippers do not usually work at all on dog hair. In the next few months your dog will start to get his adult coat, that may be why the texture is different. If his coat does not matt I would be inclined to let it grow for now but maybe clip him down in the summer. I have Shih Tzu x Maltese and I know their coats really start to matt when they are about nine months old and their adult coat starts to come in. The only thing I have found to work, is to clip them right down, then when their new coat comes in, it does not matt with just combing once in a while. I still keep them in a fairly short clip as it is not as much work to keep them combed out.

Do you know what cross your dog is?


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a Shih Tzu/Yorkie, and before that I had a Lhasa Apso, so I am no stranger to the long-haired dog, lol. The easiest way to deal with this is to keep him in a "puppy cut" - hair on his face and tail will be longer, with all else pretty much shaved down. My pets needed this every 2-3 months to stay neat, with a weekly bath and brushing every couple of days or so.


----------



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

We do not know, but guess there's a large percentage of Cocker Spaniel. The vet said probably Australian Shepherd, but I just don't see that in him--I think the vet was probably deciding on the basis of the merled coloring, but Cockers do sometimes come in merle. So there's no telling what the rest of him is.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is beautiful! I brush Kabota every day because I'm a freak about plumey tails and leg feathering looking perfect. He puts up with it because he gets treats for doing so. He gets a bit of a treat just for the tail, then a bit more for each side, then the last bit for the head, neck and chest. He drools when he sees his brush now!


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

Very pretty dog!! I'd love to see pics of his face 
Good luck with the grooming. My guy is short coat. Hopefully you guys will just figure out what works, as you go


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max used to be a seed collector when we walked in fields and would actually avoid walking in weeds as he hated me pulling weeds out of his fluff. He doesn't collect much now. He used to have clouds of sticky undercoat but I think I have it under control now. First I used a Mars Coat King then tried a simple and cheap metal flea comb to get out undercoat. Spray water or a grooming spray on and comb through starting low on the legs or flip up hair so you aren't combing through a lot at one time [line combing]. I do this once a week at the most, regular brushing through on other days takes just a couple minutes. He gets a fat rich raw diet now as well, suspect that is helping a great deal as well. The nasty sticky undercoat is silky and shiny now. Does he have a double coat?

I bet there is a happy medium between no hair and super cute comb twice a day or suffer the consequences long hair. Maybe get it trimmed to a couple inches long?

My daughter's friend has an accidental litter of poodle x German Short Haired Pointer or Australian Cattle Dog right now and I was googling images of doodles. Bet your cute guy is a doodle of some sort.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I use Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice grooming spray especially if I am going to take the dogs where they might get burrs. I spray them before we go, when we get home, the burrs comb out easily. It works really well on oxalis burrs that are horrible to comb out.

http://www.showdogstore.com/chris-christensen-ice-on-ice-detangler-and-finishing-spray.aspx

I bought the concentrate and dilute it in a spray bottle. One bottle has lasted forever.

I also like this slicker.

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...4291/catid/201/vname/Doggyman_Slicker_Brushes


----------



## Purple (Jan 29, 2012)

Baby powder will help take out the burrs. Just put baby powder on the affected area and gently comb out.
I did this with a relatives aussie and it really helped. I don't know why it helps, but it does!


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

What an adorable dog! I love his coloration.


----------

